# pH is 8.4. how much peat moss to add?



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I understand altering the pH runs the risk of fluctuations that are more harmful than leaving it alone, but 8.2 seems awfully high. I have read adding peat moss to the filter will not be effective if water hardness (KH or GH) is high. Which mine are so I'm not sure what to do about that. I will look into it further. I cannot find any instructions on how much peat moss to add. Also, how would I do water changes without drastically changing the pH? I have a 5 gal. filtered tank and do 25% water changes once/week.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm only 3 weeks into betta ownership, so I'm interested in learning from the responses you get. My water is also pH 8.4, but everyone I've talked to says that bettas can readily tolerate that level, and that - as you noted- trying to mess with the pH is likely to cause more potential harm/risks than good. So I'm leaving it at 8.4 unless I hear otherwise...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My water is 8.2 and I successfully keep and breed fish in tap water. 

If you want to naturally lower it the best thing you can do is add peat, or (my personal preferences), Indian Almond Leaf or driftwood. This will lower it a bit without much risk at all.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would put probably 4th or 5th of a cup or so. You sort of have to experiment a little to see what you need. I also use the Sera peat moss, so it may be different with another brand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> My water is 8.2 and I successfully keep and breed fish in tap water.
> 
> If you want to naturally lower it the best thing you can do is add peat, or (my personal preferences), Indian Almond Leaf or driftwood. This will lower it a bit without much risk at all.


Good to know 8.2 has worked for you, Mattsbettas! How much IAL do you add for how many gallons? When you do a water change do you soak a leaf in the new water before adding to the tank? How often do you replace the leaf?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just throw a leaf into the tank and when it starts deterioriating replace it. My pH runs around 8.2-8.4 and I leave it alone. Fish adapt to higher pH. At least mine always have.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I checked out Using Indian almond leaves in aquariums Good information for 1st timers with many questions.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm hesitant to add peat or IAL because of the appearance of tinted water, but if that's what is best for him to thrive I need to get over it. 

I have had him for 4 1/2 weeks now. His home is 5 gallons. He was moved to a 1 gal QT tank for a week to treat fin rot using Aquarium Salt and Bettafix with 100% wc daily. He has been back in his 5 gal tank for 1 week now. His color is subtly less vibrant and fins appear slightly thinner than when I brought him home. His behavior seems normal and appears to enjoy his home.

If IAL or peat is NOT necessary for his wellbeing I would rather skip it, but possibly it will help his fins be more healthy, strong, and enhance the color. Any thoughts or advice welcome! 

Here are pictures of his 1st day home, now, and his tank. I'm waiting for his fins to regrow and heal.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

My ph is about 7.8 - 8. I add a weeeeee bit of aquarium salt (1/2 tablespoon per 5.5 gallons) which bumps it up to more like 8 - 8.1. Betta is fine, and so are plants and snails. I have driftwood which tints the water, and I can tell that he's happier with brownish water. Makes it look more natural too. They live in darker water in the wild.

But is darker water necessary? No.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

freeflow246 said:


> My ph is about 7.8 - 8. I add a weeeeee bit of aquarium salt (1/2 tablespoon per 5.5 gallons) which bumps it up to more like 8 - 8.1. Betta is fine, and so are plants and snails. I have driftwood which tints the water, and I can tell that he's happier with brownish water. Makes it look more natural too. They live in darker water in the wild.
> 
> But is darker water necessary? No.


Thank you for the responses! I appreciate everyone's 2 cents 

I was concerned driftwood wouldn't pass the "panty hose" test. He had an artificial log he LOVED to sleep in, but it tore his fins so I replaced it with a smooth pvc tunnel. Glued gravel onto it with aquarium sealant. 

I thought about sanding driftwood to make it smooth, but didn't want to risk missing a spot. Sounds like tannins will do him some good so I will give it a shot. I read to remove the carbon filter when using peat moss or IAL. How am I suppose to filter the water then?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can also get Alder cones. You might be able to find them locally; if not, Mzjinkzed sells them for $.05 each. I use them instead of IAL. 

Current Stock list | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd

Oops, forgot to add: He is a real beauty!


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can also get Alder cones. You might be able to find them locally; if not, Mzjinkzed sells them for $.05 each. I use them instead of IAL.
> 
> Current Stock list | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd
> 
> Oops, forgot to add: He is a real beauty!


Thank you for the tip! I had not heard of Alder cones. 

I'm doing my best to keep him healthy and beautiful! Sammy is my 1st


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

Checking out older posts on this site I can replace the carbon for a sponge filter. I'll check it out at Petsmart. Hopefully my cheap-o Top Fin filter is compatible.
I was told my filter is too small to add peat. So I ordered IAL on eBay through "Amy's." A couple sites recommended her.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I use IAL and Malaysian driftwood in all my tanks. I also pretreat my tap water with a peat pillow (fluval peat pellets&a media bag) for atleast 24hrs(most often a day or two)before water change. My tap is 8.0, and my tanks run at 7.4. All you need is a 5gal bucket, peat pellets, media bag, water treater (i use prime), an airstone and pump. I also add equilibrium for my plants


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

PiscesPlunder said:


> I use IAL and Malaysian driftwood in all my tanks. I also pretreat my tap water with a peat pillow (fluval peat pellets&a media bag) for atleast 24hrs(most often a day or two)before water change. My tap is 8.0, and my tanks run at 7.4. All you need is a 5gal bucket, peat pellets, media bag, water treater (i use prime), an airstone and pump. I also add equilibrium for my plants


thank you for the tip! I have a 1gal tank with under gravel filter I could probably use. I'll look into it


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I added the IAL 11 days ago. It was an instant hit! He was so curious and swam on top of it like a hammock. (See attached pic.)

I'm trying to be patient hoping his color becomes saturated again. His body is not as blue and fins are still translucent red and thin looking. His appearance has been consistent for 1 month, no better no worse. Behavior is good and still seems very pleased with his home.

This all started 5 weeks ago when I treated him for fin root in a 1 gal QT with Aquarium salt and Bettafix, 100% wc daily. It stressed him out so I only did it for 6 days. There were dangerous temperature fluctuations in one 24 hour period 72-87 degrees (Bad experience with a new heater). Very alarming, but I got it under control. I was able to stabilize the fin rot and return him to his 5 gal tank. 

Maybe I stopped the treatment too soon, but he was stressed in the QT tank. Much happier in the 5 gal.

I've been doing 20-25% wc every 4-6 days. Is there anything else I can do to speed up the process and make his fins thick and colorful again? Or is it best to let it be and wait?


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Good to see hes making a turn around. I love his colors btw ! Blue with red/Orange fins is a nice combo...


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

As for regaining full coloration, someone correct me if iam wrong but i believe its just gonna take time. There are foods for color inhancment but as for their effectiveness and quality iam not sure.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok. He has been fed Aqueon color enhancing pellets since day 1 (2 months ago). I wonder how people make show bettas so healthy. I haven't found any free websites on the topic.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Join IBC, from what i understand they have an extensive library on all things betta


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Taking another look at the photo on Page 1 it looks a lot more like fin biting (notice the chunk missing in the caudal) and splitting from catching on something sharp than fin rot.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't get past the $20 for a year membership.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's often a price for knowledge from experienced people. ;-)


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

+1 Russelltheshihtzu
Haha are you sure your not yoda! I love it! Much respect to you!


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

True that - "There's often a price for knowledge from experienced people."

I'm not watching him 24/7, but comparing with pictures online I don't think he was tail biting. 

His water was dirty when I bought him at Petco. I noticed 1st signs of damage 10 days after. New tank syndrome?? I suspect it was a combo: He split his fins on his favorite log then turned into fin rot. He lost that part on his caudal when he was in the QT tank for a few days. He could have chomped a chunk off from all the stress. I have another thread on that with several pictures: 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=452218 

He's not attacking his tail now at least and the log is replaced with a smooth tunnel. He looks like he's enjoying every inch of his tank. I'm glad the little guy pulled through. Much credit to Bettafish.com supporters!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He is so pretty (as I've said). And I'm glad he's doing so much better.

I quoted Yoda on an African violet forum and the guy to whom it was aimed had no clue or even knew about Yoda ... true that. ;-)


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

(RussellTheShihTzu, I forgot to quote your message) If that's the case - torn fin and biting, not fin rot, could the QT treatment I did with Aquarium salt and Bettafix have done more harm?

Poor guy, I try to give him what he needs to thrive, but he suffers as I'm learning. I did hours of research online before bringing him home and felt like I was well prepared. Now I see there is SO much more to know and it's fascinating!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

paperlilies said:


> (RussellTheShihTzu, I forgot to quote your message) If that's the case - torn fin and biting, not fin rot, could the QT treatment I did with Aquarium salt and Bettafix have done more harm?
> 
> 
> > I don't know but I wouldn't think so. Keep his water warm and clean. Maybe 25% water changes at least twice a week if your tank is filtered and cycled. Do that until the splits start to heal.
> ...


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Once your filter has cycled bio and mech filtration should be sufficient IMO...


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it ok to leave the same IAL in the tank for several months or will it start to decompose and have harmful bacteria?

He loves sleeping behind the ones that sink. As long as it doesn't do harm I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

PiscesPlunder said:


> As for regaining full coloration, someone correct me if iam wrong but i believe its just gonna take time. There are foods for color inhancment but as for their effectiveness and quality iam not sure.


I use Omega One Color micro pellets, and I'd like to think they've helped keep my fish vibrant. c: Even while he was sick, Admiral Ackbar was still full of color, and Mace's coloring has come a long way since I brought him home less than a week ago (that could be largely due to a better environment, to be fair).


----------

